# Early Pregnancy - Baby Aspirin After Bfp



## judeegee (May 21, 2003)

I am over the moon to be pregnant. Hower I have had one chemical pg-y and a late m/c of twins. All tests after m/c came back showed no problems to either myself or the babies. 

I've read all the research about the benefits of b.a., which I have been taking for about 10 months, which my ivf doctor said was ok to do, because of the low daily dosage (75mg). 

My question is this: I know that if the pregnancy turns out to be ok, I will be able to stop the progesterone I am also taking at around 12 weeks. But what about the baby aspirin? Will this need to be stopped around 12 weeks also, or is this something I will need to take until delivery? 

Thanks for any comments.

Jude


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi Jude

I stopped taking my baby aspirin at 13 weeks along with my pessaries.

You should check with your clinic.

Vicky xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Jude,

As Vicky said this should be your clinics decision and you should check with them.

It is safe to take in preganancy as i was put on it at around 10 weeks because of my high BP but it is better to seek advice from your clinic regarding this.

Congratulations on your pg and enjoy these wonderful 8 months now.

Mel


----------



## judeegee (May 21, 2003)

Thanks Vicky & Mel
the jury seems divided on the baby aspirin debate. As without definitive blood tests I think doctors prescribe it for women who have had repeat m/c's, as the dosages are so low, they wouldn't be harmful. Other doctors play safe & say no to aspirin. My clinic was very blase about it as 75mg per day is negligible in their opinion, so I'll stay on it for the first 12 weeks.

Thanks for helping me make up my mind girls!

Jude


----------

